

XWallDock, The charging dock which will stay put - eranation
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/vertexpd/257236238?token=c0d1cb3e

======
eranation
Disclaimer - this a project of a friend of a friend, at first it looks like
there are millions like this, but not exactly... I like it.

------
lled
I need one!!

